

Satoshi Nakamoto owns MtGox? - ferdo
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=235289

======
gwern
Is this based on anything but 'well he sounds Japanese and he's done some
stuff vaguely like Bitcoin'?

Just once - once! - I would like someone to try estimating how many east
Asians or people of east Asian descent there are who might fit such vague
criterion, and think about what that implies about any particular bit of
speculation...

------
gasull
I doubt it. Bitcoin is very well-thought from the point of view of security,
while MtGox has had all kinds of problems, including SQL injection.

~~~
ferdo
That just means that Mark Karpeles needs to hire better programmers.

